# Hunting Boots



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How much do you have to spend to get a good pair of hunting boots? I have been looking online and in stores, and it seems like mid-range price on hunting boots is around $175. I would like to get a good pair of boots; some that will be comfortable (out of the box would be great, but I don't mind some breaking in), supportive for hiking both trails and cross country in the mountains, and I would like them to last at least a few years (I probably don't put in as many miles as many of you do, but I would like them to last a while). Assuming my buddy and/or I draw this year, we are going to be putting in some miles in the hills scouting out a place to hunt deer. What would you recommend? Any brands you like/hate more than others? Or things to look for in a good boot? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like Danner Pronehorns, I have both the insulated and uninsulated models.  I get at least a couple of years out of each pair but then I put the miles on them; I wear mine all the time, just not up in the woods.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The biggest factor is comfort and a great fit. Boots are one thing that I won't buy online, go in and try on everything in your price range.

Some of the features that I find useful are Goretex (the material is good but so are the quality standards they enforce on all products that use it), scuff protection in high use areas like the toe, appropriate levels of insulation, a good lace up system, and quality sole (Vibram etc).

I've had good luck with Danner boots, Cabela's has some good offerings (Mendyl), and for earlier in the season I like light moutaineering boots from Vasque or other companies (La Sportiva, Lowe, Merrell).

For early season bow hunts and that type of thing I much prefer light, cool footwear that doesn't have to be expensive. As the cold and weather get more severe, you want waterproof, insulated boots with higher uppers (mid-calf).


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

*DON'T* buy boots online.

Boots are something you need to try on every time. Your feet change and boot technology changes a LOT over the years.

I went to Cabela's prepared to spend $200 on a new pair of boots and ended up buying a $60 pair of Cabela's 8-point boots because they felt the best on my feet. Even better than the $280 Meindls!!!

I'll put one boot on one foot and another brand on the other and walk around for a minute. Whichever one feels the best stays on my foot and another boot goes on the other foot until I find the one that feels the best. Cabela's boots ROCK! But each foot is different....


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

There might be some minor difference from one pair of boots to another even though they may be the same size, brand, and model. Trying a pair of boots on at a store and then looking for a good deal online doesn't always work because there might be just enough difference that the ones you buy online didn't feel as good as the ones in the store. I've had this happen with a pair of Danner's I bought online. The ones I tried on at Sportsman's Warehouse felt great, and then I shopped around and found a great deal online, but the ones sent to me felt a little funny compared to the ones I tried at SW.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought my cold weather boots, Danners (don't remember the "name", similar to Cabelas outfitter boots. Full leather, gortex lined and 1000 gm insulation, comfortable right out of the box) from Cabelas online. They were on sale and I knew I could return them if they didn't fit. Best $60.00 I've ever spent on a pair of boots!! That was 6 years ago and it's time to look for a new pair. Wish I could get another deal like that.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I entering my 4th year on my Danner Pronghorns, and I have liked them. This will be there last season though. They are seeing some wear. Last year, the waterproofing gave out if it was a real downpour. It handled the light stuff okay though. I am not sure how long a gortex boot usually stays waterproof, but i know it had a 1 year warranty which it exceeded by a year. That was my only beef with them. They felt great out of the box, had my wide size, and the 400 gr thinsulate model I bought weighs in at 3 lbs for the pair...nice and light. I like tapehoser's method of trying on boots though. I will be trying that method myself on my next set.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Insulated or not? If insulated, what gram?


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Insulated or not? That realy comes down to personal prefreance and time of year you will be out hunting. I have personaly switch over to ether non-insulated or less then 400 grain insolate for all my hunting needs with the execption of late season goose hunting. In the prossece of switching over I have also switched over to high quality wool or wool blend socks. With the wool or wool blend socks I have been able to successfully regulate the temp. for my feet so they don't get too hot or too cold.

400bull


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah....400BULL brings up a good point. If you're going to buy nice boots, do NOT skimp on socks. The pair of socks can mean the difference between agony and delight.

For warmer hiking/hunting, you'll want a good pair of socks like the Cabela's 'inGenius' socks. They have a dual layer that will prevent blisters and are thin enough to hike around in and not have sweaty feet. But for winter months, I'd suggest a good inner sock with some sort of nylon and an outer sock that's made of wool. Makes for comfy hunting!


----------

